

Tactile keyboard for iPhone - suthakamal
http://www.mobilemechatronics.com/itwinge.html

======
sfall
who thought covering half the screen was a good idea?

------
JCThoughtscream
So... it turns an iphone into a blackberry? I'm terribly amused.

